# Plastisol transfer temps



## CTI Apparel (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi all, 

I have some transfers and the instructions say to use between 375 and 385. I was wondering what temp am I attempting to reach on the shirt. I press it for the recommended time 7 to 8 sec and the shirt temp reaches just around 210 deg. Is this the correct temp to cure the ink. Thanks for the help


----------



## joey1320 (Feb 21, 2012)

If that's what the manufacturer calls for, you are good. Is not about the shirt temp but the actual ink temp. 

Wash the tees a few times and see how they do.

Sent from my HTC One X using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## calhtech (Feb 4, 2012)

CTI Apparel said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have some transfers and the instructions say to use between 375 and 385. I was wondering what temp am I attempting to reach on the shirt. I press it for the recommended time 7 to 8 sec and the shirt temp reaches just around 210 deg. Is this the correct temp to cure the ink. Thanks for the help


The MFG temp recommendations are what is necessary to assure the ink will not wash out. If you are not sure, get a laser temp gun and shoot the ink soon as you open the heat press. The DK presses are good presses. I am not sure why you wood get such a wide differential between temp settings and shirt temp. If your press is set a 375-385, the shirt temp should be close to that range.

Good luck

CalhTech>


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Grab the image and stretch it, if it cracks the ink isn't cured.


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

CTI Apparel said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have some transfers and the instructions say to use between 375 and 385. I was wondering what temp am I attempting to reach on the shirt. I press it for the recommended time 7 to 8 sec and the shirt temp reaches just around 210 deg. Is this the correct temp to cure the ink. Thanks for the help


The temp of the shirt after releasing from the press
will vary quite abit as it is rapidly cooling once its released from the heat platen...this is not what you want to measure...it is the temperature of the heat platen itself that's important and
its relation to the recommended settings from your supplier of the transfers.


----------

